# Servergespeicherte Profile Script für WIN2003



## student506 (27. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne bei uns in der Firma Servergespeicherte Profile einsetzen. Doch im Internet und diversen Bücher finde ich dazu nur die Methode, das per Hand für jeden einzelnen Benutzer zu konfigurieren. Am besten wäre es natürlich das per Gruppenrichtlinien festzulegen, aber wie ich in diversen Foren gelesen habe scheint dies leider nicht möglich zu sein.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, so scheint es, ist dies über ein Script zu lösen.

Da ich mit VB nicht wirklich vertraut bin, und mir jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einen dicken Wälzer über Scripting kaufen will, um diesen dann komplett durchzuarbeiten, wende ich mich an die Tutorials.de Community

Meine Bitte also: Kann mir jemand diese Script schreiben, oder eine Hilfestellung zum schreiben dieses Skriptes geben?

Beste Grüße Christian


----------



## student506 (4. Dezember 2008)

Mach ich hier im Forum irgendwas falsch oder warum bekomme ich zu meinen Threads keine Antworten?


----------



## jesuspresley (4. Dezember 2008)

student506 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> Meine Bitte also: Kann mir jemand diese Script schreiben, oder eine Hilfestellung zum schreiben dieses Skriptes geben?


Das ist etwas zu schnell gefordert - niemand kann und wird dir so ein Script schreiben können. Du brauchst es auch nicht - nutze die Gruppenrichtlinien.

Du solltest vor allem für deine Leser kurz euren Server vorstellen:

Welches Betriebssystem?
Domäne eingerichtet?
Active Directory konfiguriert und in Nutzung?

etc.

Hier stehen noch ein paar erste Schritte dargestellt:
http://www.administrator.de/Servergespeicherte_Profile_>_aber_wie???.html


----------

